# Brig. Gen. Paul W. Tibbets IV to retire after probe finds misconduct



## 25Kingman49 (Sep 28, 2018)

A sad end to an otherwise stellar USAF 29 year career..

Air Force general to retire after probe finds misconduct


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Scott, good to see you again.
-------------------------------
That is really sad.


----------



## Donivanp (Sep 28, 2018)

This is sad to see of any senior officer or NCO, but seem to be far worse when one has this lineage.


----------

